# Just messing around...



## GOTTACK (Sep 24, 2008)

I still am attempting to learn to edit photos, just love to do this in my spare time. Anyone want me to try on a picture of theres???? I need the practice!!!!

Lisa


----------



## twister (Sep 24, 2008)

what gorgeous scenery and the horse is gorgeous too.

Yvonne


----------



## alongman (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's a picture to play with. It's my boy Jazz. Have fun and let's see what you can do.


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 24, 2008)

and one without the edge:






Lisa


----------



## alongman (Sep 24, 2008)

They look wonderful - I'm usually not a fan of edited pics, but these look great! Thanks.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 24, 2008)

Here ya go, my big guy Zip


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 24, 2008)

If you wanted to , you could do one with my donkey Aura, there are Topics under "photos". Do what ever you want,

-Ian


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 24, 2008)

I tried

Lisa


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 24, 2008)

Lisa


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 24, 2008)

AW! there awsome! could i use them on my website?


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 24, 2008)

You sure can and may I use them on my web page to show a before and after picture?

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 24, 2008)

yes, sure.


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Sep 24, 2008)

You can edit this one if you like.


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## CheyAut (Sep 26, 2008)

Me Me Me!!!! 

Spin:






With more photos at http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...Spin/?start=all

Chianti:






With more photos at: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...anti/?start=all

Tucker:











With more photos at: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...cker/?start=all

And Radiance:






With more photos at http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...ance/?start=all






Jessi


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lisa your background photos are beautiful. Do you mind telling me where you got them?


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow thank you! They are gorgous!


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 28, 2008)

Jessi, one done and I will work on the others soon.

Lisa


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 28, 2008)

Jessi

Here is your second photo.

Lisa


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 28, 2008)

Jessi, this is the first one of Chanti I did

Lisa


----------



## Firefall (Sep 28, 2008)

Beautiful backgrounds, I'd also like to know where you found these?


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 28, 2008)

Jessi,

One more to go.....

and as far as where I get my backgrounds:

I either take the picture myself, they were already on my computer, or on the web........

Lisa


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Sep 28, 2008)

Isn't photo editing fun!? Your off to a really good start. Keep up the work.


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 28, 2008)

Jessi

Last one

Lisa


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh my, you are AMAZING!!! THank you thank you thank you thank you!!! I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE them!!!!!!!!!!!!

do you mind if I use them on my website ect? If that's ok, let me know how you'd like me to ... reference? you... like, your name, website, email?

And I sure don't want to bug you for any more, but if you're ever board, I have a lot more horses haha





Jessi


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 29, 2008)

Jessi,

Thanks, you may use the photos on your website and I would like to use them on my website at www.freewebs.com/lbminis

Thanks

Lisa

LB's Minis


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks



And now i"m going to check out your website


----------



## shawna (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow lisa those are great can you do one for me.






http://www.desertmoonlightminis.com/100_1465.jpg


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 30, 2008)

Lisa great work your getting very good

Lori


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 30, 2008)

Shawna

Here is one of your horses photos and I am working on the other one

Lisa


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

Do you mind a Critique(sp)?


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 30, 2008)

Celtic Hill Farm said:


> Do you mind a Critique(sp)?


Don't mind at all, can use all the help I can get.

Lisa


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 30, 2008)

Shawna

Here ya go.

Lisa


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, first off you are good. and i love my pic. you have a good eye for bacrounds, but it seems to me you are trying to make it look like the horse like it's 'in' the picture, But the way you are placing in it, it looks sloppy (please don't take offence) if you are trying to make it look like they are in the pic, you need to look at the animal's body language.

Now, if you trying to make the animal stand out more then the back pic, you should make the picture of tha animal take up more of the screen. But you do have a good nack for cuting them out, i hate cuting

It will take a while, but you will develop an "eye" just keep practicing!


----------



## shawna (Sep 30, 2008)

Lisa,

Thank you ever so much they are Awsome I love them Thank you


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 29, 2008)

mess around if u want


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 29, 2008)

he is skiny becuz we just got him from sum where tht he didnt get any attn


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 30, 2008)




----------

